# Meguiars #16 paste wax application tips



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Whilst picking up some Colly 915 (the Audi winter weapon) this week i took the opportunity to add a tin of old school class to the basket as I've never used/seen it before!

I've heard the stories, like it used to be the Zym0l Creme/Carbon formula made for Z before they got a large stake bought out by Turtle Wax

And i know there was uproar in the states when VOC regulations mean't it can no longer be sold over there.

So i thought i'd ask the might of DW, Any application tricks or tips before i embark on using a legend?

(It could be pants, and your more than welcome to say so as i've bought it now and i'm sure it would make i nice present for somebody :thumb


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've been tempted a good few times Jon - hear its pretty good stuff with a bright look.

I read a few old posts from Brazo IIRC, and he said, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin.....

so I think you need to make sure you use it thin


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes thin its a mare if its to thick


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

It is the one and only wax I ever think about applying by machine - 4 inch spot pad fits easily in the tin and allows a uber thin coat.

Always gets my daily drive through winter - hence why I don't own any Collinites


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It's actually pretty good! Not as wet looking as some but durability was always pretty decent from what i remember - just apply it as thin as possible as said above!


I've actually got a nearly new tin of the stuff in my garage - hasnt been touched for years :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Following my Dodo SN Machine stick outings thin by rotary is not a problem 

Sonus SFX -3 should fit in the tin and away i go

Thanks guys, I know you should never meet hero's, but i had to itch this one


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah the SFX 3 fits in the tin just right, that or a LC black finishing pad are my choice of weapons - this thread reminds me I need to find time do do some winter prepping !

#16 is also one of those waxes that lets you drive through a rain shower and have a clean car afterwards still


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

let us know how it goes Jon

I was put off by the uber thin thing, as after my dismal experiences with 476 last year I decided to avoid anything that had 'thin' as a CSF. Having said that, FK1000P is supposed to be like that, and an easier to use product you'll struggle to find


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It dries very quickly and is "melts" with only the slightest touch with a pad. Those two factors conspire to make you work it on too thick and leaving you with a sod of a job to remove.

I like to apply with one of those little yellow round foam pads, which I spritz with a slick QD first. Pop the pad into the tin and rotate it gently to get as little on the pad as you can.

Work that over a small area - small enough to spread thinly, but not too large that it dries out straight away. When it dries, you'll hear it catching on itself with a sound not dissimilar to when claying.

So ... why use it? Well for a tenner, it delivers a good finish. I like it as a final coat on top of their #26 for black cars and have found it's nice after AG SRP/EGP on my white car.

Good luck ... have fun ...


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

My all time favorite wax. I prefer it by hand, with the German applicator sprayed with Last touch. 2 panels on > buff one, apply one etc.

I find one coat adds loads to the finish. 2 coats are super for protection. 

If I ever spend money on wax again, it'll be '16 :thumb:


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

One of my fav waxes, find it looks good on Silver:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ian666 said:


> One of my fav waxes, find it looks good on Silver:thumb:


HHHmm maybe i should put it on mine. that's Sliver, or my Dads. Although i was going to put AG High Def on my dads.


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> HHHmm maybe i should put it on mine. that's Sliver, or my Dads. Although i was going to put AG High Def on my dads.


Also a fan of AG HD wax, I feel that it is more durable, but the Megs shows of the flake much better :thumb:.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ Photogenic pot by the look of it too

Cheers


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> ^^^ Photogenic pot by the look of it too
> 
> Cheers


:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I actually find the HD wax harder to apply then the #16 in the fact the latter is easier to get a thin coat. That said I have only tried the AG wax with the supplied applicator.

#16 by machine I find you can almost apply it to half the car and then remove.

Tend to do one side, remove, the other side remove and then apply to the boot, roof and bonnet and then remove


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Could rename this thread to "#16 lovers" 

Was going to do a 50:50 of the 50:50's this weekend, but might just have to crack out the #16 now

apprecite the input so far, keep it coming


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Epoch said:


> apprecite the input so far, keep it coming


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

lol no need to be shy

Appears to feature in a few reflection shots too


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I had forgot I had this wax till I started posted on this!

Megs 16 on Black after 100 miles in December rain


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

What you want is one of them little Cosmo polishers Jon.

Battery powered.

Ping a 4" polishing pad on, which fits into the tin just nice.

Turn on.

Jobs a good un.

Seriously, the Cosmo used to ket me get a right thin layer of the #16 down in no time.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've got a real soft spot for this wax. Primarily because it is superb value for money, on looks I cant really tell it apart from far more expensive waxes, and its durability ranks up there with the best in my experience of it - not quite Collinite, but not far off it and knocks many other waxes into the weeds.

Its quite soft in the tin, compared to say 476, so when dabbing the applicator in make sure you dont use any pressure or you could end up scooping some out and having a ton on the pad. Instead, lightly brush pad over the surface and then apply a very thin coat. I personally prefer a foam applicator pad as opposed to microfibre as I find the latter can tend to clot with this wax as its quite soft but not a liquid if that makes sense. The foam pads allow a nice even layer, and I find they can be used damp or dry.

Removal is not fussy if the layers are thin, right after application or leave a while if you fancy a brew... 

Enjoy - as a wax it always pleasently surprises me. I mean, there's loads on the market these days all vying for the same business offering this that and the next amazing thing to try and make a name for themselves... yet this old stager gets on well just by being a proper honest wax that lasts well, is easy to use, and is superb value for money.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

reminds me of last year when I really wanted to do a 'retro' detail with only 'old skool' products that had been around a while...this was my wax of choice for the detail...


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Its a good wax, Ive used it on a few cars. My mum's 06 Golf Plus is still showing good durability after one coat 4.5 months ago.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> reminds me of last year when I really wanted to do a 'retro' detail with only 'old skool' products that had been around a while...this was my wax of choice for the detail...


If you want a _proper_ retro wax, get Simoniz Original :thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I only own 2 waxes, Colli 915 and megs#16. The #16 was the first I bought, because it is a great price. So far, I have covered my Escort (metallic dark blue) twice and done my Mum's '96 Micra (silver) with 2 coats. Both cars look amazing after a quick wash, it really helped bring the pain on the micra back to life, the car looks a million times better with it than without, and the escort hasnt been washed for 3 weeks, yet the depth of the shine and the glossiness puts the rest of the works car park to shame. I got the Colli for the durability on a new car, but I prefered working with the #16, I found it easier to use and also thought it gave a bit better finish.

By the way, I use a foam applicator with a quick spray of QD first. Get it on thin, the first time I used it, I put it on too thick and spent an age buffing it off. I have even used a damp MF to apply it, that went quite well, but the applicator is my favourite


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going to do a spot of SRP > #16 detailing if the rain knocks off tomorrow.

Bargain basement, but I bet it will look superb!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> I had forgot I had this wax till I started posted on this!
> 
> Megs 16 on Black after 100 miles in December rain


Rich, I think your old car deserves some of that again - I'll get a layer on it for Pedro and take some pics :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's amazing after 100 miles in Dec!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

strange when i did a search for megs #16 wax couldnt find this thread, but reading through this thread has made me very excited. only thing is that weather doesnt look to good, so tommorow be my first try with onr and this wax.

Russ - im sure you will be surprised by the size of the tin :lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

mistryn, your going to love it! i love my #16. It does Meguiars proud!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is the one they can't get in the US anymore isn't it?

They seem to go crazy for the stuff!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, its this one Russ.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Such a good wax that #16
I have this and Z Carbon and Z Concours and to be fair I cant tell the difference between Z carbon and the #16.
Concours does bead the water slightly better and looks a little wetter (all in my opinion of course though) but Concours is £165 and #16 is only £11. 

I fancy trying #26 next time. Anyone any experience of #26?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah #26 is nice stuff , seems to give a nice dark and deep look 

not sure it lasts that great and i think its a bit of a dirt magnet...but the looks are top notch


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i love #26, prob my fav wax i think. Looks are imo the best/£


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

#26 for deepening and darkening the paint - ideal on top of their #7 glaze for a really oil slick finish on black. I like to top all that with some gloss, like #16 or Collinite 845.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I normally go the other way to Orca, i go #16 then top with #26. My reason being have a durable wax under one that provides the looks. 

Will give it a go the otherway round soon!


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

:wave:

Is anybody who try Meg #16 has try Victoria Collectors ? 

I want to buy Collectors but this #16 intrigues me....


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

I have both Vics Red and Meg #16.
Both great waxes and a little of each goes a long way.
Megs #16 smells of err wax crayons and gives a really wet wax look. Can be tricky to remove as the first time you`ll end up putting too much on.

Vics Concours is watermelon smelling slightly softer red wax, really easy to apply and buff.
Looks are great again nice shiney wax look although it doesnt last as long as Megs.

I enjoy both and I only have Simoniz original that I find very un user friendly to buff off.

I do have other stuff such as Bilt Hamber Auto balm... another product that is so good too.

I also have megs NXT, Chemical guys WWW wax and AutoGlym EGP.

I do keep coming back to my old tin of Megs #16 though!

Recommended 5 star product!


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback :thumb:

I already have Victoria concours, my question was about Collectors. But it doesn't matter, i have just ordered some collectors and a friend will send me a sample of Meg 16. 

Just in term of look, which one do you prefer Vic concours or #16 ?


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

Both very similar to be fair, Vics is slightly better..


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks !!!

:wave:


----------

